# Very special drag GTR coming over



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello people, 

I thought Id make my first post an interesting one for most of you.

We are an export company based in Japan and UK, and we have just exported a very interesting GTR for a customer.

One of only 5 gtrs to run an 8sec pass on road tires.

Car Stats:
Over 1000hp @ 2.3 bar
0-400m: 8.9sec @ 171mph (on road tires)

I will allow the owner to add specification, and if he wants I will add pictures for him.

Any people know what car we may be talking about? 

PS (dont worry I am in process of paying Cem to become a trader on here)


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Hmmm I wonder 

Can't wait for some piccys !


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Sounds interesting....keep us updated


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

this one Drag and Drift : high performance import cars ?


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

No there are no pictures of this car on draganddrift, there are other cars that are similiar, but not quite as special.

The Duke car and HRD car are very nice tho.

My Avatar is of the car in question


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

cool, cant wait to see some pics.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Great another Jap drag car to come over here and run 10's


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

I know what you mean I put it down to drivers and there abilities, but new owner is a nutter, so I hope for good things, as does he.


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

AJFleming said:


> Great another Jap drag car to come over here and run 10's


PMSL! :chuckle: 

Tis a shame they dont do the numbers, but I do think its only due to seat time...... the big hitters only seem to come out and play 3 or 4 times a yr.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Some teaser pics........










































any ideas yet which tuner car it is?


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

Top Secret or Endless?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

endless! I reconise that last pic from somewhere.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Definately the Endless Drag R, it was in JTuner a couple of months back, says that GTCulture bought the car.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

running same turbo's as me, but i only have one!!!


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

i didnt realise those turbos could run more than 900bhp? are they just modified?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

hodgie said:


> Definately the Endless Drag R, it was in JTuner a couple of months back, says that GTCulture bought the car.


I thought Ben bought over a 32 GTR done by Endless, that first picture looks more like a 33.


----------



## japsky (Nov 10, 2004)

AJFleming said:


> Great another Jap drag car to come over here and run 10's



LOL
Very True


it looks like the endless car that was for sale a while ago
i have btter pics and spec if you dont mind me posting?

Its not the endless 33 most of us are thinking about
that had GT3240 turbos


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

japsky said:


> LOL
> Very True
> 
> 
> ...


Your wrong, It is the Endless R33 GTR.8-D
Endless swopped the turbos after they failed when trying to run more boost.
(turbos are highly modified) Engine is also HKS Hi-Deck.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

nice car jurgen at - JM-Imports - High Performance Cars Direct From Japan is bringing the endless drag supra across.


----------



## neil c (Jul 11, 2006)

i would say endless to. looks very very nice. tho wouldnt have thought it was the one GTC had featured in j-tuner as that was a R32 and this one is an R33?????


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

GTRules said:


> i didnt realise those turbos could run more than 900bhp? are they just modified?


The Tdo6 25g is rated to 450 bhp.
But i would imagine that they have been modified. Well i would bet a £10 they have. Same as the Lemons used to be.

So you are probably looking around 1000/ 1100 bhp worth of turbo's.

Mick


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Happy to say its ENDLESS R33 GTR drag demo car. 























































Hi Mick, turbos are highly modified....lets just say power is over 1000hp:smokin:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Engine*

Where are the good engine bay shots of the car???


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

The engine is being refreshed as part of the deal for the customer/and has a new sequential transmission.

I have engine shots, but will furnish you all with new pictures in the future.opcorn:


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> The engine is being refreshed as part of the deal for the customer/and has a new sequential transmission.
> 
> I have engine shots, but will furnish you all with new pictures in the future.opcorn:


you have a lot of nice cars for sale and similar to Car Dealership


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Smells like my man in japan to me.:chuckle: :sadwavey: 

Possibly the person that sourced the last super weapon to come in amongst much Hype ! 
Which upon arrival required another major - refresh before its first appearance.

"andy san" ? 

Yunis ?

Last seen breaking its duck doing a dismal time as an invite car at totb !
and heard by me to sound like a bag of spanners on its return down the sliproad / carpark as I left !

The minute a Tuner car no longer serves its purpose and is sold,
It ceases to be an all conquering legend and becomes , what it is .... 
a consumable that has given its all and is worth Nothing !!!!

No matter what expensive parts it is comprised of.

If they have deemed it , not financially viable. Having spent so much on it ?
How can anyone expect to compete with such a budget and hope to keep it running for more than 20 seconds at a time ?
Never mind going to the shops.:flame: 

As for the clasic "engine refresh" It would need to be fitted with the brand new "spare" engine to the same spec that had not needed to be used due to the legendary reliability of the record breaking lump !
To be of any concequence.

Most of these big spec cars at auction in japan are fit for little more than breaking. :flame: :flame: 

There is still a profit to be made selling on the non consumables they are bedecked with.:chuckle: 

Just my opinion though. opcorn: 
c


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

cokey said:


> Smells like my man in japan to me.:chuckle: :sadwavey:
> 
> Possibly the person that sourced the last super weapon to come in amongst much Hype !
> Which upon arrival required another major - refresh before its first appearance.
> ...


Well, you're a knowledgable chap aren't you..........not


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

i dont think a 9.4s 164mph 1/4m is classed by anyone as a "dismal time", especially on a unprepped concrete airfield surface?


----------



## Jay_bee (Aug 1, 2006)

cokey said:


> Most of these big spec cars at auction in japan are fit for little more than breaking. :flame: :flame:


A) Who said it was bought at an auction?
B) Oh well, lets not bother bringing in any decent spec'd GT-R's or hey... any car for that matter. They all sh*gged scrappers worth pennies....  

Sorry if I seem a bit miffed at your rather sweeping and pretty inaccurate statements but if you get the right people who you can trust to source you a good car, that's well spec'd and has been done properly with supporting evidence then tell me whats the difference in buying and ex Middlehurst supplied car for example thats been highly modded to a good standard with supporting evidence?? 

If you buy a highly modded car its probably going to be high maintence regardless. No different than if you get a bog standard one, low mileage fsh, spend £30k on it an it blows up first time down the strip... it happens.

*Rant over* 

Jeff.


----------



## raz0r$harP (Feb 15, 2006)

Loving the gauge setup on the passenger side.. very nice.

(Oh yeah and the car isn't half bad either )


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

cokey said:


> Smells like my man in japan to me.:chuckle: :sadwavey:
> 
> Possibly the person that sourced the last super weapon to come in amongst much Hype !
> Which upon arrival required another major - refresh before its first appearance.
> ...



Firstly, allow me to correct you.

You do not know me, I am neither of the people you mentioned above.

This car is direct from Endless, not from auction.

I would like to see you jump in Tims Duke car or this car, and run a low 8s......its not easy, the Japanese drivers that attained these times in these cars have been doing it for years. 

Regarding how much they have spent on the car, this is a demo car, and would have created enough customers/money for Endless (they bought the car in 1995 and its been in development since then) 
Also remember that the R32/R33 are pretty much old hat now, the next lot of money for tuners is in New Cars, like Z33 etc....and new Skyline.

QUOTE*
As for the clasic "engine refresh" It would need to be fitted with the brand new "spare" engine to the same spec that had not needed to be used due to the legendary reliability of the record breaking lump !
To be of any consequence. (spelt wrong)opcorn: 

Firstly "Classic" is spelt with two s, secondly........

The Engine is the HS Hi-Deck engine, which is being fully rebuilt for the customer, and a new OS Giken sequential transmission, Engine has 9500rpm limit (second gear + 9000rpm) They are even supplying new wheels for the car. 

So the car will be perfect for the customer, the times however are down to him.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

stehub said:


> you have a lot of nice cars for sale and similar to Car Dealership


I am not the same company...but thankyou for your comments for saying we have nice cars for sale.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Jay_bee said:


> A) Who said it was bought at an auction?
> B) Oh well, lets not bother bringing in any decent spec'd GT-R's or hey... any car for that matter. They all sh*gged scrappers worth pennies....
> 
> Sorry if I seem a bit miffed at your rather sweeping and pretty inaccurate statements but if you get the right people who you can trust to source you a good car, that's well spec'd and has been done properly with supporting evidence then tell me whats the difference in buying and ex Middlehurst supplied car for example thats been highly modded to a good standard with supporting evidence??
> ...


Agreed Jeff, 

the candle that burns twice as bright, only burns for half as long......

I would buy a highly modified car from Japan rather than UK, providing its sourced from a good tuner/dealer and has history.

I am not knocking UK dealers like middlehurst etc, but we are yet to build an 8sec GTR in this country / let alone a 7sec one. There are so many 9sec GTRs over here, so one would have to assume they are better builders of these cars.

リック


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*Sorry*

I should have said in my previous post.

Nice find with the car. Hope the owner has some fun with it.
Also best to forget comments from ignorant ******s that wouldn't have the balls to drive such a car, even if they had the chance.

In my opinion of course.


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Should I remain you that there's always one & same word behind bad comments on other's people new toys? That one is "jalousy"...

Once you got that clear, you don't care anymore about what the **** people are thinking. Got only 1 life right? So live it for yourself!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

That car had a purple 'sister' R33 with similar specs right?


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Tim said:


> I should have said in my previous post.
> 
> Nice find with the car. Hope the owner has some fun with it.
> Also best to forget comments from ignorant ******s that wouldn't have the balls to drive such a car, even if they had the chance.
> ...


I agree Tim, 

Most would not get in the drivers seat of this car/ and especially yours......and if they did, wouldnt have the confidence to go flat out. (not a bad thing, as these cars are not for the feint hearted). 

"opinions are like A#$e holes, and everyones got one" so best ignored.

In my opinion of course.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the comments on the find, the customer is very happy and it took alot of effort, but worth it.

リック


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Mazinger said:


> That car had a purple 'sister' R33 with similar specs right?


There was a special purple 33, although the spec would look the same at a glance. the important bits are very different, and the purple 33 had alot less power, and alot slower times.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

2NI said:


> Should I remain you that there's always one & same word behind bad comments on other's people new toys? That one is "jalousy"...
> 
> Once you got that clear, you don't care anymore about what the **** people are thinking. Got only 1 life right? So live it for yourself!!! :thumbsup:


I agree, opcorn:


----------



## Jay_bee (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, negative comments aside, Im sure the new owner's going to be over the moon, it looks a beast!

Anyway, best get on with some work, need to make some money to fund my purchase (and trip out) eh Rick  

Jeff.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> I am not the same company...but thankyou for your comments for saying we have nice cars for sale.


so are these your cars or cars in japan ??? or jap angels car


----------



## Jay_bee (Aug 1, 2006)

Didnt you complement DragandDrift on having nice cars and then said similar to Jap Angels? I think he was saying thank you for that


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Jay_bee said:


> Didnt you complement DragandDrift on having nice cars and then said similar to Jap Angels? I think he was saying thank you for that


yes so are these draganddrifts cars then ??? as they all look like different scenarios ??? what am saying is does drag and drift own them and are not virtual stockists


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

stehub said:


> yes so are these draganddrifts cars then ??? as they all look like different scenarios ??? what am saying is does drag and drift own them and are not virtual stockists


We dont hold any stock in Japan, we simply find customers the cars they want that are within their budget and we have a very good network with Japanese dealers.　Being able to communicate in Japanese makes a huge difference.

リック


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> We dont hold any stock in Japan, we simply find customers the cars they want that are within their budget and we have a very good network with Japanese dealers.　Being able to communicate in Japanese makes a huge difference.
> 
> リック


ah ok cool thanks for info.


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> There was a special purple 33, although the spec would look the same at a glance. the important bits are very different, and the purple 33 had alot less power, and alot slower times.



That purple R33 is not very far from where I am :smokin: and Its already a mad-powerful car, can't imagine how fast will this one be. :bowdown1:


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

Hmmmm, yet another 'bought' GTR!!!


----------



## Jay_bee (Aug 1, 2006)

Drag'Mera said:


> Hmmmm, yet another 'bought' GTR!!!


So what? 

Just because it hasnt been built in someones shed in the back garden with begged borrowed parts, several blown gear boxs, diffs, turbos, etc etc you've got the hump  

Jeff


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

Drag'Mera said:


> Hmmmm, yet another 'bought' GTR!!!


i cant believe you posted that! why are you on this forum anyway because of your engine?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Drag'Mera said:


> Hmmmm, yet another 'bought' GTR!!!


 That's usually the case. 
Not many free ones about.

Maybe the owner only fancied spending a tiny fraction of what it would cost to build it themselves.
That's provided they had the time, ability and means to do so. 
Not everyone has.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Drag'Mera said:


> Hmmmm, yet another 'bought' GTR!!!


Hmmmm, yet another 'bought' GTR!!!
__________________
Nissan K11 Micra (March) - SR20DE+T Powered
AKA 'Little Bandit'
12.18 @ 126.8 mph and a little grip!!!
Soon to be 630 kgs & 400+ HP! 

yet another crappy slow Micra that no one on here cares about :bowdown1:


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> yet another crappy slow Micra that no one on here cares about :bowdown1:


OUCH!

There was no need for that!

126.8 mph terminal speed...hmmmmm, if that is slow, then there are a s**t load of slow cars out there!

The reason I posted it is I just don't understand why people feel the need to import high end GTR's when the knowledge & knowhow to create such a car already exists in the U.K.

Sorry if I have caused a stir.

Dave

P.S. I am on this forum simply because the GTR interests me...plain as!


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Dave, I am sorry, 

But I dont like people saying negative things. It gets my backup.
For thoes who dont know, this car has taken so much effort to get for the customer..........and will continue to do so.

Your comment was not in anyway positive, so I kindly ask you why post? 

Please understand I take great pride in what I do, as there sadly arn`t many people who can do it.....well. (Newera and PowerVehicles are the exceptions).

Edited to say: I don`t believe we have the knowledge yet in UK to build such a car. And the money.......WOW I would estimate at over 70k I imagine to create such a car.
Given the choice, who would you spend your money with? a UK company that hasn`t cracked 9s yet and was est maybe 5 years ago..........or a Japanese company that has built many drag gtrs, has proven records etc...I know where I would spend my money.

I take back my comments about you car, it is quick, and I doubt I would like to be a passenger....so pretty please....can we be friends.:wavey: 

リック


----------



## Jay_bee (Aug 1, 2006)

Drag'Mera said:


> I just don't understand why people feel the need to import high end GTR's when the knowledge & knowhow to create such a car already exists in the U.K.


I cant understand why people feel the need to make drag cars out of Nissan Micra's with 180sx engines when the knowledge & knowhow is available to just buy an SX and tune it?  

Come on... "Why people feel the need to import high end GT-R's" ?? 

Mate its like anything, its a personal choice - not because they "feel the need to". 
Also, as Tim and Rick have mentioned, because the owner probably doesnt want to have the thickend of £100k sat in a car thats worth £30k (and thats with most the parts).

I for one have been looking into getting a Stage 1 tuned R33 from Japan then doing the work to get it to 600+... the fact is that with the help of certain people, you can get an amazing car thats had the work done using all the best possible parts for a fraction of the cost and probably to a far better standard than I would be capable of doing.

As for the other side of things... I'd love to own a car that has been developed by aurguably one of the top GT-R tuners in the world. Something to be proud of as an owner.... its a rare beast. 

HTH

Jeff.


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> Dave, I am sorry,
> 
> But I dont like people saying negative things. It gets my backup.
> For thoes who dont know, this car has taken so much effort to get for the customer..........and will continue to do so.
> ...


Of course, apology accepted and I apologise for my negative comment (it wasn't intended this way).



Jay_bee said:


> I cant understand why people feel the need to make drag cars out of Nissan Micra's with 180sx engines when the knowledge & knowhow is available to just buy an SX and tune it?


Because it's fun to embarass much more expensive vehicles...LOL!

It is not however a 180sx engine, nor is it a GTiR engine as quoted before.

The engine and car have been built entirely by myself and a number of close friends and if you can find another SR20DE+T engine that has made 361 HP at just 14 psi on a GT28RS (0.64AR turbine housing) then I will shake your hand.

The main reason for doing it was that I had all the parts and the knowhow to create such a car, so it was done.

Cheers

Dave

P.S. Sorry again to all those concerned!


----------



## Jay_bee (Aug 1, 2006)

Nah no worries mate, I was only pullin yer chain a bit, hence the winking face on my post.

As the saying goes... Each to their own 

Jeff.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> Because it's fun to embarass much more expensive vehicles...LOL!
> 
> It is not however a 180sx engine, nor is it a GTiR engine as quoted before.
> 
> ...


Seriously cool car mate :thumbsup:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Drag'Mera said:


> Hmmmm, yet another 'bought' GTR!!!


????? Where else can you get a GTR from? you have to purchase one! Unless you are making a toy kit, but wait a minute you still had to purchase the parts for that, so that is still bought as well!! :chuckle:


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

*PHOTO UPDATE*

Hi folks, a few pics from Endless, the engine is near finishing,



















Any guess as to whats inside this box??:chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

A rabbit???


Mick


----------



## Jay_bee (Aug 1, 2006)

m6beg said:


> A rabbit???
> 
> 
> Mick


A dead one? 

(no air holes in the box :chuckle: )


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

m6beg said:


> A rabbit???
> 
> 
> Mick



lol if it is i hope i aint got to supply the batteries for it 

Or the ambulance for my missus


----------



## TheoAD (Sep 26, 2006)

That car is awesome! Looking forward to some engine pics.


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

m6beg said:


> A rabbit???
> 
> 
> Mick


More likely Uncle Sam or something:clap: 

I think i could sleep with a 6-speed seq. gearbox:smokin:


----------



## gtrdave (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice car. I would be very interested to see the stats on the car. There is a guy in Australia that is running a sort of simillar set up (OS 3ltr and TDO6'6 that clams to be making the most power out of any OS bottom end) His name's Kier Willson. I'm not sure but i think that he has run an 8sec as well


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

ChristianR said:


> ????? Where else can you get a GTR from? you have to purchase one! Unless you are making a toy kit, but wait a minute you still had to purchase the parts for that, so that is still bought as well!! :chuckle:


Nah, I nicked mine.

Well, not really, but at the price from Andy at PowerVehicles is certainly seemed like a steal!


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> but we are yet to build an 8sec GTR in this country


 Isn't there one already built in Scotland, that will undoubtedly run an 8 next year. It's already done a 9.04 (if it doesn't do anymore testing this year) 

(or was it built abroad?)


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Fast Guy said:


> Isn't there one already built in Scotland, that will undoubtedly run an 8 next year. It's already done a 9.04 (if it doesn't do anymore testing this year)
> 
> (or was it built abroad?)


There is not a UK built and proven 8sec Japanese import car yet, but Im sure keith/Andy forrest will change this soon.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> There is not a UK built and proven 8sec Japanese import car yet, but Im sure keith/Andy forrest will change this soon.



Rick mate you are talking out of your ass.
The Duke car is a Skyline.
Built as good as any other tuner in the UK would do.
The Duke boys came over and tweaked the map on the car for the conditions.
And showed Tim the crack.
Saying that a English built car will do an 8. It has.
Tim done it.

Very Very Suppriced you are talking like this.

Mick


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Mick

I think he was trying to say that the race is on to find the first UK tuner
that can build the first 8 second car all on there own.
It takes a loads of hard work and money to build such a car you should know by now just how hard it is to do.

Yes Tim was the first Jap car to run a uk 8. You cant take that away from Tim or Duke guys.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Munro said:


> Hi Mick
> 
> I think he was trying to say that the race is on to find the first UK tuner
> that can build the first 8 second car all on there own.
> ...



Yea i know what he is saying (Rick)
But all Nissan Skylines are from Japan.
All the other cars that try to do the 8's pass will all have Japanese parts in them well 90% of the parts.
Duke are just a different tuner. Tim drove the car.
Its like saying the Lemon is English.

Mick


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Yea i know what he is saying (Rick)
> But all Nissan Skylines are from Japan.
> All the other cars that try to do the 8's pass will all have Japanese parts in them well 90% of the parts.
> Duke are just a different tuner. Tim drove the car.
> ...


The hard bit for the UK tuners is knowing what parts to buy from Japan in the first place to build such a car.
The easy bit is buying a car that has been built in Japan by a tuning company that has been doing it for many years.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Rick mate you are talking out of your ass.
> The Duke car is a Skyline.
> Built as good as any other tuner in the UK would do.
> The Duke boys came over and tweaked the map on the car for the conditions.
> ...


Hi Mate, 

I was not saying such a thing, what I ment was there is not a UK tuned skyline that has been modified from start to finish in UK, then run an 8sec pass, Keith will be the first I believe.

Rick


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I was not saying such a thing, what I ment was there is not a UK tuned skyline that has been modified from start to finish in UK, then run an 8sec pass, Keith will be the first I believe.
> 
> Rick


What about Andy is his car running yet

B


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

I dont no any UK Tuner who would even want to build a 8 sec drag skyline it serves no purpose other than waste a lot of money.
Skylines were built to go round corners and give satisfaction to it,s drivers.
it,s only my opinion though!


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

RKTuning said:


> I dont no any UK Tuner who would even want to build a 8 sec drag skyline it serves no purpose other than waste a lot of money.
> Skylines were built to go round corners and give satisfaction to it,s drivers.
> it,s only my opinion though!


RKTuning

You were drag racing your car,why have you gave up ???
rb motorsport are looking to be the first UK tuner to get Keith's car into the 8's

B


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

bobstuart said:


> You were drag racing your car,why have you gave up ???


Prob because he realises money spent doesnt equal fun gained.

And its a whole lot of money to only be able to drive the car in action for about 30secs a week.

Its cool for someone who has that kind of cash to blow for such little in return, but others would prefer to have more all-round useble cars i guess.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

*Finished car with pictures*


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

No spoiler needed for downforce?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Pharoahe said:


> No spoiler needed for downforce?


Its got one on there.

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Lovely car.
But it will never do what the Duke has done in the UK.
The Duke looks more Hardcore more mmmmm used. faster.

Mick


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Lovely car.
> But it will never do what the Duke has done in the UK.
> The Duke looks more Hardcore more mmmmm used. faster.
> 
> Mick


Thanks mate, I am sure the owner will be happy with it,
And fairplay to Endless, they went well out of their way.

And the 2 cars are still very different, 
Endless uses road tires, Duke uses drag radials
Endless uses sequential, Duke uses air shifter
Endless is still road car (mostly:chuckle: ) Duke is drag car only:bowdown1: 

What Tim did was amazing. fairplay to him, great to watch.
First 8sec import car...savage!

I recon the Endless car will pull mid 9s after alot of practice from new owner, which the new owner has told me he will be happy with.
Terminal speed will be interesting, I hope he will see 160mph + 

"Endless VS Duke" Beauty and the Beast..lol


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

repost: sorry


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Jazz


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


> No spoiler needed for downforce?


what to go fast in a straight line?? some people would even fold the wing mirrors in for less drag...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Gotta run in the late 7's tho !!!!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

lovely car, wouldnt mind that engine in mine!


----------



## R32BigSly (Oct 17, 2001)

Think andy forrest or another make of jap car will run the first UK built 8 in 2007 unfortunately!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Running*



bobstuart said:


> What about Andy is his car running yet
> 
> B


If you mean me - Its || this close 

We hope to start testing at Santa Pod within the next 2 weeks 

Andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*9's*



> the Endless car will pull mid 9s after alot of practice from new owner


Just like all the other cars from Japan that instantly pull 9's yeah :blahblah: 

Wheres the sarcastic icon gone?....

Its been proven time and time again that cars that supposedly run huge power and 1/4s in Japan generally turn up in the UK and either A: blow up and reveal all the bits that dont have but were supposed to or B: run 10/11/12 sec 1/4's and then eventually blow up and reveal all the bits that they dont have but were supposed to.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> Just like all the other cars from Japan that instantly pull 9's yeah :blahblah:
> 
> Wheres the sarcastic icon gone?....
> 
> Its been proven time and time again that cars that supposedly run huge power and 1/4s in Japan generally turn up in the UK and either A: blow up and reveal all the bits that dont have but were supposed to or B: run 10/11/12 sec 1/4's and then eventually blow up and reveal all the bits that they dont have but were supposed to.


Oh really....  

We happened to supply an R32 GT-R roughly 3 years ago, which did 9.95 seconds at TOTB, without any significant additional modification to those it was delivered with.

With this, it promptly won the event, making it the fastest 1/4 mile Jap car in the UK at the time. It's remains one of the quickest GT-R's in the UK, with further development.

Strangely enough it didn't blow up and yes it did have all the modifications listed. Plus it cost a fraction of what it would have, built in UK. 

No prizes for guessing which car this is. 

Miguel.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> Just like all the other cars from Japan that instantly pull 9's yeah :blahblah:
> 
> Wheres the sarcastic icon gone?....
> 
> Its been proven time and time again that cars that supposedly run huge power and 1/4s in Japan generally turn up in the UK and either A: blow up and reveal all the bits that dont have but were supposed to or B: run 10/11/12 sec 1/4's and then eventually blow up and reveal all the bits that they dont have but were supposed to.


Hi Andy, I did say lots of practice, its not going to be instant...he is very aware of this, I wish you good luck with your car, i cant wait to see it run, its going to be a missile.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Newera said:


> Oh really....
> 
> We happened to supply an R32 GT-R roughly 3 years ago, which did 9.95 seconds at TOTB, without any significant additional modification to those it was delivered with.
> 
> ...


Hi Miguel

You‘re right, some fantastic cars can be sourced from 日本。
I remember seing the original clip, with the yellow Honda, then Keiths 32 went past sooo fast......shocking and was amazing for everyone to see...seems sooo long ago now.

Then I remember Andy running his r34 into 9s...very exciting to watch.

Good to see Evos/RX7s keeping up with the GTRs. makes for some very interesting racing.
How long before someone imports a Drag supra from America? or will someone build one?? There are a few that run low 8s, and one or two that run high 7s.

Things are getting very exciting, and especially fast, Import car porn has never had it so good.

I can`t wait for next year.


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> Hi Miguel
> 
> You‘re right, some fantastic cars can be sourced from 日本。
> I remember seing the original clip, with the yellow Honda, then Keiths 32 went past sooo fast......shocking and was amazing for everyone to see...seems sooo long ago now.
> ...



Apparently there is a Titan built Supra engine in Scotland being installed ready for next year, should be interesting to see.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> Hi Miguel
> 
> You‘re right, some fantastic cars can be sourced from 日本。
> 
> Things are getting very exciting, and especially fast, Import car porn has never had it so good.


Easy Tiger... I was merely being the devil's advocate in reply to Andy Barnes' sarcastic post....:chuckle: 

Fact is, there's less and less good cars available for export from Japan... As the supply continues to dry up with all the special cars getting older by the year and the better cars fetching more due to JDM domestic demand outstripping supply, many UK importers have given up as a result during the last 2 years.. Rubbish has also been coming to the UK through Southampton's auction and finding itself bought by unsuspecting people thinking they've found a bargain when it's everything but that, but that's an entirely different subject.

I'm no great fan of drag racing & I don't share the passion for it. 10 seconds, or 8 seconds is just a few second's difference and it's all over too soon.

I've always preferred corners and challenging race tracks, where I believe much more skill is required to be fast... but I've only ever been on a drag strip for one day. That was enough for me....

To use one of the world's best handling 4 seaters to tear up a straight road is missing the point of what these cars are best at IMHO... Also one shared by many Japanese. 

Nowadays, only Sendai has an active drag strip in Japan and the interest in drag there is minimal nowadays. :sadwavey:  

Some people enjoy doing or watching drag racing - and if that's what turns them on, that's cool... :thumbsup: 

Miguel.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

personally i cant see the point going fast in a straight line as you say weather its an 8 or a 9 second pass, its not what interests me about driving, 

still if it floats your boat,


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR's*



> We happened to supply an R32 GT-R roughly 3 years ago, which did 9.95 seconds at TOTB, without any significant additional modification to those it was delivered with.
> 
> With this, it promptly won the event, making it the fastest 1/4 mile Jap car in the UK at the time. It's remains one of the quickest GT-R's in the UK, with further development.
> 
> Strangely enough it didn't blow up and yes it did have all the modifications listed. Plus it cost a fraction of what it would have, built in UK.


Obviously you are talking about Keiths car that at TOTB supposedly ran a 9.95 which was more like a 11 second pass as I was there watching and this was subject to debate at the time, ie the times at that event whenever it was ( 04? ) were continously questionable.

This is also the car that ran at Santa Pod shortly afterward and proceeded to have its conrod exit via the block and destroy itself, throwing its contents on the track in the right lane I recall.

' With further development ' - This is also the car that has has major money spent on it to get it to run the times that it was supposedly capable of in Japan, costing Keith a few bob no doubt. Phone and ask him how many of the original parts from Japan that the car arrived with are now still on there, I wouldnt mind betting you a fiver, not many. With hindesight he could have probably bought a stock cheapo round the block R32 for a couple of grand and done what he has and it would have been cheaper.

If you wish to stick up for the 'great' cars available in Japan, pick another example to dazzle me with.... 

You'll be trying to convince us how great the Top Secret Drag RII is in a minute 

Fact is, the cars which run the numbers here have either been built here or heavily modified from when they arrived on the boat to get the numbers.

Andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Drag*



> I've always preferred corners and challenging race tracks, where I believe much more skill is required to be fast...


Yep, drag racing is really easy, where did you find that sarcastic button?


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

Andy

Keith run the first 9 in the UK,then Tim went on to run the first 8
They have really pi$$ed on your fire haven't they what have you really done F all.

I am just so happy that Tim run a 8 sec pass in the UK before you did,I can just imagine you sticking it down everyone's throat all the time,but on saying that your fastest so far is a 9.7 is it not,you have a long way to go yet Andy to even run a low 9.

What will it be !!!!!! Sumo is the FIRST UK PINK R33 SKYLINE TO RUN A 8 Ha ha ha.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> Keith run the first 9 in the UK,then Tim went on to run the first 8
> They have really pi$$ed on your fire haven't they what have you really done F all.


actually he has been building a car.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> Its been proven time and time again that cars that supposedly run huge power and 1/4s in Japan generally turn up in the UK and either A: blow up and reveal all the bits that dont have but were supposed to or B: run 10/11/12 sec 1/4's and then eventually blow up and reveal all the bits that they dont have but were supposed to.


even though i have a lot of respect for you, i do think that this is not true at all.

sure it happens a lot of times that when someone imports a skyline with a 2.7 litre engine and then discovers it actually has a 2.6 etc.

but when someone like newera or in this case draganddrift imports a car...i bet a 6pack of beer on that that it will be a good car with true bits on there.

lets hope you run the first UK built car 8


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> This is also the car that ran at Santa Pod shortly afterward and proceeded to have its conrod exit via the block and destroy itself, throwing its contents on the track in the right lane I recall.


You remember that right. I think the only thing left of that car now is the shell, everything else rebuilt and improved.

The Duke car is the only Jap bought in car that has really made the grade without a load of work from a UK garage afaik, I expect a lot of that was to do with the actual guys from Duke coming over and getting the car set up right.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Andy Barnes.

Not trying to "dazzle" you at all, why would I want to do that?
I merely pointed out a fact to counter your dig at cars from Japan. So what are you saying now, the timing gear at TOTB lied?

Perhaps where you're referring to cars that come to Japan and run low times, you're thinking of the HKS drag R33 you paraded with, but from what I hear, that car never actually ran - despite the pictures on your adverts intimating otherwise  

Drag's a sport developed originally in the States, the land where cars aren't built to go around corners fast.
I have no reason to disbelieve drag racing needs skill, it just doesn't turn me on at all... 

A question for you: Why have Jesus as your avtar? 

Miguel.


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

its quite funny you all talk about japanese built drag dars and uk built drag cars and whos quickest/best etc. then the duke cars comes over with no bits missing from the car atall because the people who built it flew over to race it at santa pod!!! it was totaly then,the japanese against the british and look who won suprize suprize.not taking anything away from tim but after abit of practice didnt he have to just point it,press the throttle and push a button to change gear then concentrate for 8 seconds! i would like to see keiths car etc go to japan at one of there meetings and even be in the top 5 but still be amazing being on there turf! whats gona happen with the duke now once the jap tuners/mappers have gone?? it wont get any quicker it wont ever be mapped as good as they built it and are apparently gods.the car will have more runs then things will break pushing it further? 

i do think sumo powers pink 33 will set a new world record even if its on race fuel on sticky tyres on the most suitable drag strip.it has to being that weight but how many times will it break down before it sets the record? whos mapping it? is it japanese built or uk built? who are 100% uk representatives andy f and rb msport?


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> Obviously you are talking about Keiths car that at TOTB supposedly ran a 9.95 which was more like a 11 second pass as I was there watching and this was subject to debate at the time, ie the times at that event whenever it was ( 04? ) were continously questionable.
> 
> Andy


 I think it was the terminal speeds that were in question that year. In some cases they seemed to be 15-20mph down on what people had been doing before, but the times were fairly consistant.


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Newera said:


> A question for you: Why have Jesus as your avtar?
> 
> Miguel.


LOL.. Cause we take the p1ss out of hime because he looks like Jesus... :clap: 

Anyway... something that i am very suprised at is that no-one has shipped a car from the states over??? Some of the drag Supras out there are running well into the 7's... Weird thing is that boy can they launch too... And S14's and RX's... All with monster power and capable of low low times...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] JAZZ.

Dream on People Dream on


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

TOTB times have always been shit thers no doubt about that, i remeber ther bein a fiesta that was claiming sum daft quick time from TOTB but not a chance in hell doing it. Andy mite blow his own horn a little bit, and come across as a ****, but he knows his shit, and i have no doubt that pink thing is gna thrash some records, kieths car did spill its guts. andys car beat keiths car the first time it run properly., keiths car inconcsistantly achieved a 9, on andys testing day he got 9's back to back all day, and it was a heavier car.

Newera: andys got an avatar like that coz he looks like jesus himself.so, goin on wat you say about the HKS drag Are you trying to say that until previous weeks ago the HKS car didnt hold the world record for a gtr 1/4 for a very long time and by a very long way?. Andy brought the car over for people to see, he never said he drove it, it was un drivable, loads of people would of never seen it in the flesh if it wasnt for him.

loads of ****in idiots and moronssss


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

keiths car has run 9s at elvington and at avon park on more than one occasion!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Haribo said:


> TOTB times have always been shit thers no doubt about that, i remeber ther bein a fiesta that was claiming sum daft quick time from TOTB but not a chance in hell doing it. Andy mite blow his own horn a little bit, and come across as a ****, but he knows his shit, and i have no doubt that pink thing is gna thrash some records, kieths car did spill its guts. andys car beat keiths car the first time it run properly., keiths car inconcsistantly achieved a 9, on andys testing day he got 9's back to back all day, and it was a heavier car.
> 
> Newera: andys got an avatar like that coz he looks like jesus himself.so, goin on wat you say about the HKS drag Are you trying to say that until previous weeks ago the HKS car didnt hold the world record for a gtr 1/4 for a very long time and by a very long way?. Andy brought the car over for people to see, he never said he drove it, it was un drivable, loads of people would of never seen it in the flesh if it wasnt for him.
> 
> loads of ****in idiots and moronssss



Hey hold on one Min.
How the [email protected] would you know???


Mick


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

not worth arguing mick, keith and others have backed up their times elsewhere on many occasions.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry Chris.

Just winds me up when silly comments are made.

Mick


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

lol!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Not bothered posting on here for a fair while now & this thread makes me feel right at home as in nothing ever changes :chuckle: 

Groundhog day take 484  

Boring, predictable, typical - call it what you will.

In my humble & uneducated view who really gives a monkeys whether cars are imported or 100% Uk built :GrowUp: - the end game is to go as quickly as possible & thats all anyone wants to see.

What a sad day if the likes of half of the current drag cars out there posting very rapid times had never been imported


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

re; tims car- i think its fair to say Tim himself would admit he's only just got to grips with the car and its setup, also anyone who thinks its easy to jump in and drive a 8 or 9s drag car to full potential must be crazy!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Historically, there has been a kind of childish snobbery about these things which includes not only where a car was built but also things like nitrous. As John says, it's the results which are important not how you get them.

TOTB times are definitely not 100% reliable across the board, I don't think any of the top runners there would say anything different if they were totally up front. I'm not having a pop, just saying it as I have seen it and have experienced it...


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

hi peter
i think tho the thread isnt about totb times from previous to be fair. tim was running 9.4s at elvington this year and then 9.3s/9.2s at pod, he moved into the 8s after a lot of practise and advice on setup with the guys who built the car. the car eventually will no doubt run the times its capable of, tim knows it will go even faster. keith will also be in the 8s, his car now being of course nothing like the car it was 2 years ago.


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

*

This white R33 is the sister of our ENDLESS R33 GT-R here 

:smokin: 

*


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

*

Btw,

How can I post pix here ? 

Any upload space ?*


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Sorry Chris.
> 
> Just winds me up when silly comments are made.
> 
> Mick


whys it a silly comment? a lot more well based than alot of the tosh and shit posted on this thread. Was there or was there not a massive thread about the timing issues at the year keith ran the time? i think there was. 

and im not having a go at anyone or anything, just at the comments posted, keiths car is crazy now and i love his engine, like i love all skylines wether ther black, white or asian. but you cannot escape the facts.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Hi Chris,

As I said, I wasn't having a pop, just saying it as I see it that whilst permanent venues such as the Pod can claim total reliability with regard to timing, that certainly isn't the case with TOTB as has been seen in the past. That's not to say that all times aren't correct as I'm sure the vast majority are. Trouble is, you only need a few mistakes to taint the rest...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> Hey hold on one Min.
> How the [email protected] would you know???
> 
> 
> Mick


:bowdown1: 

dude that just made me laugh

not because of to the person to, but it just is funny lol.

said that to avoid any confusing.

now i am confused though


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

*

Anyways here are some pix of our endless R33 over here 

Ran 9 flat over here ...































































Previously it had trust seq tranny ...shattered at the drags so we fit the hks dog mission







the dogmission that broke later

Sorry for the crappy pix quality ..*


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

heheheheh.

Never seen that one when we were over there.

Mick


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

m6beg said:


> heheheheh.
> 
> Never seen that one when we were over there.
> 
> Mick


*

That's because we bought it like 3 years ago :chuckle: *


----------



## birchy73 (Oct 30, 2006)

very nice skyline there


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Newera said:


> Oh really....
> 
> We happened to supply an R32 GT-R roughly 3 years ago, which did 9.95 seconds at TOTB, without any significant additional modification to those it was delivered with.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I've waited two years for this... My GTR blew up though didn't it Miguel, a few weeks after I bought it from you, but then that was my fault because I took it to a RWYB, and after all the car was perfect when I took delivery of it wasn't it.... and hey it only cost me 23K to put it right after all....


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

blue34 said:


> I'm sorry but I've waited two years for this... My GTR blew up though didn't it Miguel, a few weeks after I bought it from you, but then that was my fault because I took it to a RWYB, and after all the car was perfect when I took delivery of it wasn't it.... and hey it only cost me 23K to put it right after all....


£23k to put what right? Brand new engine direct from Nissan wouldnt cost anything like that.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

It melted a piston and that pretty much lunched the whole lot... It was rebuilt with higher spec parts. But that was the cost... PM me if you want a spec... don't want go into this further here as I'm over it now lol.. and I don't want to mess up the thread.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

To confirm a few things about my posts.

When someone posts that a car from Japan will easily see times, it annoys me as history has shown that this isnt the case at all which is why I picked up on it. Also is the case that most highly tuned cars bought from Japan need lots of tlc and in most cases tuning and further parts to make them anywhere near safe, thats a fact and regardless of who buys them in Japan and sends them here. The replies from me are about these 'great' cars being all they are built up to be - not about whether an imported car is better than a UK built one, thats a different story.

There is no cross over in my comments about what our new car or old ones have done in the past and my comment is not about me at all - despite someone wanting to use it to coat me off with words they had waiting for an opportunity to use, my point is that an all too familiar story if listening to a customer/friend harp on about his great car and how it came to its demise inspite of the spec and hearsay over what its got/done.

The first 'public' car to set the foundation of this was 'Project X' of Henry and Guy, if there was ever a tale to be told about buying someone elses 'proven' car from Japan, that was it. I think just about everyone that touched it financially, lost alot, but thats just a guess as I dont know the full story, only hearsay.

As for the TOTB arguement, sorry it relights old topics Chris.

Andy 

Ps I am happy for the replies that could damage the sale of this car to be moved elsewhere if its necessary


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

SR BEAST said:


> *
> 
> That's because we bought it like 3 years ago :chuckle: *



So why wasnt it there then???

Mick


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think that the howl issue about high tuned cars from japan, is not about who tunes the better cars -Japan or UK or someone else . . .

Japan is the paradise for tuned cars, other then in the west , the jap. have much money and many people got their cars tuned since the 70ties . . .
Fact is that maybe 80% of theses expensive tuned cars, are not tuned the way they should (as Andy says)!
Every jap. car that has a turbo can be easy tuned at many shops in japan, high power tuning is nothing special. I would say that there are indeed cars, that have been tuned as a demo car at a great tuner (HKS, JUN, TS, or at garages as Defend-MCR) or for customers, at the highest level of tuning quality and knowledge. . . . . many of them are rotting in garages and loose that high standard really quick, others are serviced and maintained for much money, but again at some point the quality decreases.

If I would have bought the Mines GTR34 the few month after Mines gave it the final tune and corrected all problems, then I could have had maybe one of the best tuned cars in the world . . . . but I doupt that from the moment on the Mines engineers turn their eyes away from it and sell it to someone, the car will hold long the high standard it had, when being actively cared by Mines on the Track days . . . . .

Some tuners work 6 month for a single track day (like setting a record on Tsukuba), a hard work that only few people can match around the world. That same car may be worthless after it was used on the track . . . it's just that thoses masterpieces are sold to someone after . . . . I actually never saw or heard about a german famous tuner demo car being sold just like this.

I think in japan there are some tuners that will sell a masterpiece for bargain, as for them producing on the maximum level is actually the minimum to do . . . . that's why there is a myth that all tuned cars in japan have that high level . . . .


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> To confirm a few things about my posts.
> 
> When someone posts that a car from Japan will easily see times, it annoys me as history has shown that this isnt the case at all which is why I picked up on it. Also is the case that most highly tuned cars bought from Japan need lots of tlc and in most cases tuning and further parts to make them anywhere near safe, thats a fact and regardless of who buys them in Japan and sends them here. The replies from me are about these 'great' cars being all they are built up to be - not about whether an imported car is better than a UK built one, thats a different story.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy.

Its a forum and people are free to have they say, 

The new owner does watch this post, and he is aware of what people are saying. He knows the difficulties of driving this car, and the practice he will need to get uesd to it. (He has an airfield close by, so will spend alot of time there) before the car is taken to a strip.

He is very happy with the car and the service Endless have provided.
So comments wont effect his decision, if anything it will make him understand that what I said is true, it will not be easy at all for him to run a 9sec pass ......but if he can get used to driving it correctly, he has a car that has the potential to perform a 9sec pass. Driver Ability vs Machine Performance.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

SR BEAST said:


> *
> 
> That's because we bought it like 3 years ago :chuckle: *


Very very nice looking R33, what was your terminal speed on your flat 9sec run?


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> Very very nice looking R33, what was your terminal speed on your flat 9sec run?


* It was in the 230-240 km range ..that was 1 year ago ..


We broke the TRUST seq, then an HKS dogmission and now swapping in either a holinger or an OS seq tranny 

How's our R33's sister doing over there ? *


----------



## Zero (Jun 15, 2006)

blue34 said:


> I'm sorry but I've waited two years for this... My GTR blew up though didn't it Miguel, a few weeks after I bought it from you, but then that was my fault because I took it to a RWYB, and after all the car was perfect when I took delivery of it wasn't it.... and hey it only cost me 23K to put it right after all....


I've had no dealings with Newera, but this is a point I thought worthy of comment based on the rest of this thread. So, without commenting on any importer in particular, this is how I see it:

If you import a car - whether highly or mildly tuned - there's a good possibility of it going bang. I'm on Skyline no2 now. The first one was flawless, my current one has been on the road for about two monthseek in the space of two years. It was bought from a reputable importer at the time. I still love it and when it's finished I'll love it even more  

In my opinion, the spec of the car - and it's origin - is almost irrelevant (I say 'almost'). The simple fact is that you can't expect any claims from Japan to live up to reality when they land in the UK. Certainly not without a fair amount of love and attention.

IMHO to bring an 8/9 sec car to the UK and expect it to run the same times as in Japan is ridiculous, regardless of fuel. Sure, it'll show potential, but there'll have to be a lot of work applied in terms of driver training and local tuning knowledge to let it hit it's potential.

A car may have been built in Japan originally...but it's the skill and knowledge in the UK that allows it to run consistently and to gradually improve on it's times. As far as I'm concerned, the ability to do this is just as impressive as the ability to build the car in the first place.

Just my tuppence anyway 

Iain


----------



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

SR BEAST said:


> * It was in the 230-240 km range ..that was 1 year ago ..
> 
> 
> We broke the TRUST seq, then an HKS dogmission and now swapping in either a holinger or an OS seq tranny
> ...


i bet the white one will eat most of the street GTR's in the UK, well here r better pics of the car..


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

*

Long live our R33 :bowdown1: 

and it's sister the white one :bowdown1: 
*


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Newera said:


> Andy Barnes.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


Huh? That is a picture of Andy, who's image is routinely used as the basis of the modern image of Jesus.

Do you know nothing?


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

SR BEAST said:


> *
> 
> Long live our R33 :bowdown1:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the messages

email me exactly what you want me to ask endless, and I now have trade prices on OS Sequential for you like you asked. 

Will be great to see what you run with a good sequential....I dont know anyone that has a high powered GTR running a Trust sequential. But alot of cars use OS / Holinger boxes/ just a big price difference between the too.


----------



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> Thanks for the messages
> 
> email me exactly what you want me to ask endless, and I now have trade prices on OS Sequential for you like you asked.
> 
> Will be great to see what you run with a good sequential....I dont know anyone that has a high powered GTR running a Trust sequential. But alot of cars use OS / Holinger boxes/ just a big price difference between the too.


Sure will, i am the one who emailed you for info and OS, and i will be emailing you soon for confirmation about the OS tranny...SR Beast is a friend of mine which takes care of Endless cuz im always travelling.

ya i cant wait till the OS is installed, cuz i have a feeling i will hit high 8's with Nitto 555r hopefully , if not i am happy with my 9sec supercar killer!

will keep u guys updated


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Pavlo said:


> Huh? That is a picture of Andy, who's image is routinely used as the basis of the modern image of Jesus.
> 
> Do you know nothing?



LMFAO, quality!


----------

